# [jQuery] Autocomplete



## ropueh (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein problem mit dem JQuery Autocomplete Plugin. Leider kenne ich mich nämlich mit JS überhaupt nicht aus.
Dokumentation
Wenn der Suchende z.B. Eis eingibt und Enter drückt, wird automatisch der erste Suchvorschlag ausgewählt und in den Input gesetzt... also z.B. Schokoeis... es ist demzufolge nicht möglich, einfach nur Eis zu suchen. Wie kann ich also verhindern dass Enter diese Auswahl bewirkt? Und die nächste Frage, wie kann ich die einzelnen Suchvorschläge verlinken? Würde nämlich einen Klick auf Schokoeis gleich zur Schokeis-Seite weiterleiten wollen. Hoffe das ist verständlich

hier nochmal meine Einbindung:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function selectItem(li) {
        return false;
}
function formatItem(row) {
        return "<table><tr><td><img src=" + row[3] + " class=prev></td><td>" + row[0] + " <i>" + row[1] + "<br>(" + row[2] + ")" + "</i></td></tr></table>";
}
$(document).ready(function() {
        $("#autocomplete").autocomplete("../../suche_av.php", {
                minChars:2,
                matchSubset:1,
                matchContains:1,
                cacheLength:10,
                onItemSelect:selectItem,
                formatItem:formatItem,
                selectOnly:1
        });
});
</script>
```


----------



## Abro (29. Juni 2010)

Outdated since jQueryUI 1.8. 
http://jqueryui.com/demos/autocomplete/

Hier gibt's dein Enter-Problem afaik nicht. 
Verlinken kannst du die Elemente dann z.B. über das Select-Event. 
Wie du weitere Attibute - hier also die URL - mit in der Datenquelle angeben kannst ist (hoffentlich) ganz gut zu sehen unter:
http://jqueryui.com/demos/autocomplete/#custom-data


----------

